
Ask HN: Is it cool to ask website visitors help your charity? - omidfi
I have a couple of website that provide services, or information for free. I have no intention of making money out of them. But is it OK to add a banner and ask visitors to donate to some charities on my behalf? 
Has someone done this? Will anyone donate actually? If yes, what are the easy ways to implement.
======
asperous
More then likely you won't make any money off of them. I'm not sure what the
rate for donation per user is, but its far less then advertisements (~$1 per
thousand usually), even for sites that have big begging banner ads.

As for services to do this, you can see how wikipedia does it:

[https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Ways_to_Give](https://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/Ways_to_Give)

